# DaYan LunHui Giveaway - FREE Shipping to anywhere in the world



## camcuber (Jul 18, 2011)

Sponsored by www.speedcubeshop.com


Please be sure to read the rules in the annotations or in the description, good luck!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 18, 2011)

Already commented!!


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jul 18, 2011)

lol '12 more comments since you started viewing'


----------



## aaronb (Jul 18, 2011)

"All Comments (1,298)"
"301 views"

That's not much spam.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not even going to try...


----------



## aaronb (Jul 18, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I'm not even going to try...


 
Haha, normally I wouldn't, but you don't need to give out any info, and just click a few buttons, so I figured, "why not?"


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 19, 2011)

Lolll...


----------



## Edward (Jul 19, 2011)

aaronb said:


> "All Comments (1,298)"
> "301 views"
> 
> That's not much spam.


 
It really isn't
Youtube has a bug where the view count freezes for about an hour (is a bunch of people are watching at the same time)
The real view count is probably about 900 by now


----------



## aaronb (Jul 19, 2011)

Edward said:


> It really isn't
> Youtube has a bug where the view count freezes for about an hour (is a bunch of people are watching at the same time)
> The real view count is probably about 900 by now


 
Even so, more comments than views = A lot of spam.


----------



## sgosiaco (Jul 19, 2011)

I wish this happened every day!  (I'm for anything that includes free cubes )


----------

